# is it possible to copy pw from /sbin/ in FreeBSD to /sbin/ in Linux



## Ahmed El Gohary (Mar 9, 2020)

I was wondering if it's possible to copy this file to Linux hence when I type it on the terminal app it returns unknown command so I copied it from FreeBSD 12.1 to RHEL8/Fedora 31 and changed its permission to 777 i've copied it `/sbin/`and `/usr/sbin/` but it returns sh: /usr/sbin/pw: No such file or directory is there any way to make it works under Linux


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2020)

Short answer, no.

Longer answer, FreeBSD and Linux are two different operating systems. Besides using a different way to call functions, the functions themselves are different too. And I'm not even going to mention the fact that the password databases are completely different too.


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 9, 2020)

You would also find that copying executables from RHEL7 -> RHEL8 would probably not work either; they use different versions of the C runtimes and countless other libraries and system executables are probably not compiled in a static manner.


----------

